# Robin and the giant dragonfly



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Our apt house is less than 2 blocks from St Elizabeth Hospital, and we get a lot of medevac helicopter traffic. Last week, one was flying very low. Me and Robin were in the back yard when we heard 'WHUPWHUPWHUP'! we looked up and a big shiny helicopter came into view over the roof! Robin watched it, wide eyed. :shock: And then decided it might be time to head in for lunch!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, poor Robin! He probably thought that big thing in the sky might want him for lunch.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Angel isn't very fond of helicopters either. We had a police helicopter circling our area once and she actually growled at it before heading for the house.


----------

